# Here's an TOC Iver Johnson tandem



## Robertriley (Jan 4, 2015)

Here's another bike I'm looking to purchase and need to know "what you would pay" value on this bike.  I'm out of my realm when it comes to these so any good educated guesses will help.  The bike was painted years ago and the bars are pretty beat up and the rear stem looks like an 70-80s Schwinn stem???

Thank you again, 
Chris  











View attachment 189269


----------



## Handyman (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi Robertriley,

That's a very unique Tandem.  I believe its an 1897...............as far as I know, but I may be wrong, that's the only year that Iver used that front "hidden brake" system.  Yes, it has a some issues............repaint, badge needs the "Iver" ceramic piece, etc. but where are you going to find another one?  Iver bikes are hard enough to come by but the Tandems are near impossible to find.  I would hate to throw out a figure on its value as I may be way off base, but what the hell, in my opinion I would be thinking somewhere in the $1400ish range.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Kato (Sep 21, 2016)

Did you ever end up getting this bike........???


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 21, 2016)

Nope, I should of...lol


----------



## bikebozo (Sep 22, 2016)

that bike and others has been offered for years here in Florida ,  I think in the Tampa area ,a pump on a solid tired bike is about as stupid as it gets


----------



## Phattiremike (Sep 22, 2016)

That's a cool headbadge.


----------



## Sped Man (Oct 1, 2016)

Why are the bikes chained up? That much play havoc with the paint


----------



## Sped Man (Oct 1, 2016)

Sped Man said:


> Why are the bikes chained up? That must play havoc with the paint


----------

